# What's the best way to protect my GSP's underbody.



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I've tried buying multiple vests for my dog, but none of them seem to be tailored for my german shorthair. Most of the neoprene vests are made for your water dogs like the lab. Everyone knows that labs are a fuller body structure then the majority of most pointers.

Is there a good vest that is tailored more towards my small GSP body type? I would prefer a thicker vest that will help her in the colder days in the field.

Any ideas or vests out there?


----------



## dakrat (Nov 4, 2007)

i am in the same boat. i was looking at getting one of these http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20866&hasJS=true. it has three measurements, neck, chest and stomach. others are based on weight which is think is very inaccurate. that page has a video of the product that explains how to properly fit the vest.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have been looking at those vests, but most of the reviews are saying that there's a lot of tailoring to do for my type and size of dog. My shorthair is 45#'s and I'm not expecting her to get much bigger. She would fall into that small range in which they don't have.

The Avery size medium has been the closest fit so far but there still is a lot of tailoring involved to get it to fit right.


----------



## UplandBri (Oct 13, 2008)

I had the same problem. I bought a skid plate... You can get a skid plate for a 45# GSP. I know cause I have one...I sitll wish I could get a neoprene full body zipper type.. but the skid plate works OK.. .Sometimes it will get hung up if its not on tight and buckled down snug.. Still would like a better fit but this is the best I could find.

Check out gundogsupply.com. The web store is reputable.. I buy lots of stuff from them and they have always stood by their products. Returns have been no problem for me if you get the wrong size. You have to measure your dog.. I got the medium but you should measure the dog...

Happy hunting.

UplandBri


----------



## 1fastskeeter (Mar 10, 2005)

I know what you mean, my shorthair has 3 different sizes- Medium neck, xlarge chest and large waist. Check Runnings if you have one in town, not sure the name brand but I bought a neoprene for my shorthair. A little trimming by the chest was it, but it had cross stitching to prevent unraviling. Only problem with the neoprene was it doesn't hold up well to a hard charging GSP. The last 2 years just been using a skid plate from scheels, and it has worked great. Another downfall with the neoprene is getting a good fit around the neck, if it is loose it acts like a scoop shovel for burrs and stuff. hope this helps.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll probably end up getting a skid plate, but I'm worried about her losing to much body temp. on those cold wet days.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I picked this off of another site I picked up the Block Surf Neoprene Cement but haven't done my vest yet......

The odds are overwhelming that any other-than-custom-fitted neoprene vest wil need some tayloring for proper fit (snug but not tight) - but don't panic: it's a simple scissors and glue project most anyone can easily manage. Just be sure to begin with a vest that's right for your dog's chest measurement.

Excess material that will chafe under Pup's front legs or keep him from peeing is simply cut away, and baggy/loose areas are "darted" (think that's the term?) and glued. Darting just means folding/pinching the material onto itself in loose spots (with the vest on the dog), marking the two corners at the edge of the fold and the one at the end of the crease it creates, and cutting out that section of excess - which will look like an elongated triangle or dart. Then you'll need to bind the new edges you've cut to create a seam, which is either extremely easy with real wet suit cement like "Block Surf" or a royal PIA with junk like Aqua Seal that takes forever to dry. Real wet suit cement essentially melts the neoprene and "welds" the two edges together to create a seam so tough I don't bother with stitching or even "bar-tacking" for added security. And it does that job so quickly it's no burden to simply hold the edges together while they weld. But a slow acting adhesive like Aqua Seal will require stitching to hold it while it dries - and maybe after... (And sewing gluey neoprene ain't fun.)

hope this helps


----------



## BerdDogz (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey, guys.

I just got back from NoDak this AM. I used one of these on my BdB (41 lbs) and Brittany (33 lbs):

[/url]http://retrieverworld.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=R&Product_Code=TCHV-2&Category_Code=DV
It has a fleece lining and worked...want me to send you pics on it on the kids.


----------



## dakrat (Nov 4, 2007)

here ya go berddogz










that lab doesnt look right


----------



## BerdDogz (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, dakrat!

That lab needs to go to Jenny Craig, huh?

The vest is made of a polyester-like material. I thought it would be a burr collector when I first got it...and the burrs stick...but they come right off with a brush of your hand.

My only complaint with it is that it is not a "blaze" orange. Otherwise, it did the job in the sloughs, kept them warm, and did not restrict movement.


----------

